# Almost New 210 Rs



## darren (Apr 15, 2010)

I went to look at a barely used 210RS last Saturday and came home with it. I bought it used from another member that had taken it out one time. It still had the tags on the sofa and the batteries had never even been installed in the stereo remote. This tt has power everything, slide, awning, jack. Oh, did I mention it had only been used once. It still has that new tt smell. Unfortunately, I had to travel on business from Arkansas to San Diego, CA the next day so I was unable to play with it too much. If I had had the time and not already purchased the plane tickets for my family (tag alongs) I would have just kept on driving with it. Just want to make sure I mentioned it was only used once prior to my purchase. I spent some time today investigating potential camping sites where I am staying here in the Mission Bay/Seaworld area and I definately see us making the trip with our new Outback.


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

darren said:


> I went to look at a barely used 210RS last Saturday and came home with it. I bought it used from another member that had taken it out one time. It still had the tags on the sofa and the batteries had never even been installed in the stereo remote. This tt has power everything, slide, awning, jack. Oh, did I mention it had only been used once. It still has that new tt smell. Unfortunately, I had to travel on business from Arkansas to San Diego, CA the next day so I was unable to play with it too much. If I had had the time and not already purchased the plane tickets for my family (tag alongs) I would have just kept on driving with it. Just want to make sure I mentioned it was only used once prior to my purchase. I spent some time today investigating potential camping sites where I am staying here in the Mission Bay/Seaworld area and I definately see us making the trip with our new Outback.


Congratulations on your 210RS!!! While in San Diego look up Santeelakes.com it's only about 20min NE of SeaWorld.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll second Santee Lakes if it isn't late summer. It can get pretty hot though not usually muggy. Campland on the bay is right there on Mission Bay. You can check it out while you are here. San Diego County parks are nice and very reasonable. I haven't been to Guajome but I understand it is very nice. Another possibility is San Mateo campground which is part of San Onofre SP. Only problem is reservations might be hard to get for the summer and you need to use ReserveAmerica. I hope you are enjoying your stay. Marine layer in spring can be a little gloomy at the coast.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer! Enjoy.

BTW, my sister lived in Conway for several years. I come to AR to visit my parents in Horseshoe Bend every year or so.

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and Welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to the site and congrats on the new Outback!









Do post some pics when you get a chance.

I'm glad to see you hooked up with another OB'er for the sale. Isn't this place great?









Nathan


----------

